# Zebra Print Hotfix Alphabet



## robvalwilliams (Jan 25, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a wholesale or retail vendor for individual Hotfix Zebra Print Crystal / Rhinestone Alphabet or Letters?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

kentpyper said on another thread that Stahls carries the Zebra heat transfer material. You may check and see if they sell the letters.


----------

